# VÌ SAO CÓ THỂ XÉT NGHIỆM HUYẾT THỐNG THAI NHI KHI MANG THAI?



## Thanhloan94 (6/10/21)

Ngay từ tuần thứ 7 của thai kỳ, trong máu mẹ bầu đã có sự xuất hiện ADN tự do của thai nhi do bánh nhau giải phóng vào (cff-DNA). Lượng cff-DNA tăng dần trong quá trình mang thai và biến mất chỉ vài giờ sau khi sinh.



#Xét_nghiệm_ADN_thai nhi_KHÔNG__XÂM_LẤN tiến hành phân tách cff-DNA, so sánh với ADN của người cha để xác định mối quan hệ huyết thống.





Xét nghiệm cho kết quả chính xác 99,999% - tương tự như xét nghiệm huyết thống khi trẻ đã sinh ra.





Mẫu xét nghiệm đơn giản: 7 - 10ml máu mẹ bầu ngay từ tuần thai thứ 7 và mẫu tóc có chân, móng tay, máu... của người cha nghi vấn.
Xem thêm chi tiết tại: https://genlab.vn/xet-nghiem-adn-huyet-thong/

#Comment, #call hoặc #inbox ngay để được tư vấn 24/7
--------------
Genlab - Viện Công Nghệ ADN và Phân Tích Di Truyền





 Địa chỉ: 112 Trung Kính, Hà Nội





 Website: genlab.vn/





 Insta: instagram.com/genlab.112trungkinh/






 Youtube: youtube.com/channel/UCXzimwyN3v0Xo1x0xyEW8jw






 Hotline: 0968 589 489  - 1800 9696 73 (miễn phí )


----------

